# Maugli & Christmas Tree



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Maugli really loves the tree! Sometimes, she climbed up and I was really worried and took her out of there. 
Yoda & Dunga have never climbed the tree.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Maugli is such a big (and bad :wink: ) girl now!! She looks very petite and pretty.

I've never had one of my cats climb the tree - they are much more likely to be found swatting at ornaments, chewing off the ends of the branches, biting the lights ( 8O ), drinking from the stand, and playing in and under the tree skirt.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

what a cute little tree climber you have!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Ha ha!!!
And no one ever understands why I don't have a tree...with six cats, I'd imagine it would be chaos!
I'm surprised that Yoda and Dunga don't climb it as well....


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

hahahahah!!! She's great!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The second & last pics are so cute!  I love her little face! Baby hasn't done anything to the Christmas tree yet. Last year she did however sleep below it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cutie! Love the pictures. She is adventursome! I love those little white socks she is wearing!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, too cute! - Yoda and Dunga don't need the tree, they've got the cupboards :wink: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are great pictures :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Magnum is still eating mine!!!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Shes a cutie


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL Simply tremendous photos  I so laughed  your child the most beautiful ornament on a fur-tree


----------

